
Sketchy Maps with Geometry Smoothing - xbryanx
http://mapbox.com/blog/sketchy-maps/
======
zevyoura
Very reminiscent of the work Stamen is doing; I'm a big fan of both.

Here's Stamen's watercolor map:
<http://maps.stamen.com/watercolor/#12/37.7706/-122.3782>

~~~
th0ma5
Gorgeous, but painfully slow to render. The price we pay!

------
Terretta
I thought this was going to be the Bing napkin sketch style for directions:

[http://infosthetics.com/archives/2010/06/bing_destination_ma...](http://infosthetics.com/archives/2010/06/bing_destination_map_automatic_napkin_sketching_of_maps.html)

Love the end result of the bezier curves shown on the map of the Caribbean,
but really thought the napkin sketch feature was fantastic for directions.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
As one of the comments at your link shows, this was originally developed at
Stanford:

<http://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/routemaps/>

------
untog
There's something very pleasing about dedicating so much technical attention
to something that is so artful. I love seeing map styles like this- not sure
where I'd use one myself, but I sure want to...

------
_delirium
Tangentially related, I like this _really_ simple experiment with map
simplification from a few years ago: <http://adamsmith.as/blurry_maps/>

Obviously not nearly as involved as this, but a nice example of what a really
simple transform can do aesthetically: It just median-filters Google Maps,
which has the effect of removing text, simplifying boundaries, and producing
large flat color areas.

------
martian
I love that slippy maps are a commodity such that people can making art and
craft them in new and wonderful ways.

There's already a nice collection of other twists on the slippy-map-as-art
thing here. One more is Stamen's Pretty Maps, which does the heavy lifting in
SVG and combines Flickr shapefiles in very interesting way:
<http://prettymaps.stamen.com/>

------
debacle
This is so beautiful.

